# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Проблема с Outlook Express

## bit-xxl

Подскажите, несколько дней назад АутГлюк на всю поступающую почту стал писать, что она пришла вчера... До этого работало нормально, подобных глюков не было. Настройки похожие не могу найти. Мож знает кто?

----------


## bit-xxl

Вопрос закрыт, LAME. После установки древней программы (под win 95 ещё работала) почему-то слетели часовые пояса

----------


## tagilchanin

Добрый день! Проблема в следующем. При поптыке отправить письмо из Outlook Express выскакивает окно. "Не возможно отправить письмо. Недостаточно памяти." Места на диске предостасточно около 10 Гб, файл подкачки увеличил до 1500 Мб. Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SkullBrain

> Добрый день! Проблема в следующем. При поптыке отправить письмо из Outlook Express выскакивает окно. "Не возможно отправить письмо. Недостаточно памяти." Места на диске предостасточно около 10 Гб, файл подкачки увеличил до 1500 Мб. Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Погугли по коду ошибки.

----------


## NRoman

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. У меня такая проблема: как сделать переадресацию почты в MS Outlook на внешний ящик? Уже все что мог перепробывал, но никак не выходит.Почта переадресовывается,она есть в исходящиз даже,но на внешний ящик не приходит.

----------


## goyachting

Такая вот задача - есть рабочий ноутбук и домашний компьютер.
Надо синхронизировать календарь и задачи outlook.
Причем на домашнем компьютере задачи и календарь содержат информацию, не предназначенную для переноса на рабочий комп.

Есть ли такой способ синхронизировать отдельную *категорию* outlook между двумя компьютерами?
Тогда можно было бы удобно решить проблему - в одном календаре на домашнем компе изменять элементы "рабочей" категории, и быть уверенным что она и только она перенесется на рабочий комп.

----------


## dims

Добрый день,подскажите,пожалуйста  ,есть такая проблема,открываю Outlook,он начинает открываться,потом сварачивается и выдаёт ошибку в Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst, просит закрыть все приложения,отправится в хелп и прочитать про Outlook inbox repaire tool,но я там не могу ничего найти,соответственно почта не работает,да и в самой почте инфа есть нужная.Помогите,люди добрые.
С уважением,сапсибо.

----------


## mr.L

Ну если инфа важная то прими её при помощи Outlook Express.
А эту просьбу о вотонавлении можно решить взяв дистрибутв офиса и перезалить или востановить Outlook.

----------

